# Domestic Short Haired Cat - missing from Toothill, Swindon



## telgirl2000 (Jan 13, 2011)

Smudge is a 2 year 9 month old Domestic Short haired Male. He is mainly black, with a white bib, white boots and a smudge on his nose. Some patches of fur are shorter than the rest of his coat, and his bottom lip may be swollen and red due to allergic tests.
He is a very friendly cat and it is very out of character for him to vanish like this, he may be spooked by the bad weather. Please check sheds, garages etc and call 07584 328422 if spotted. 
There is a reward for his safe return.
thanks


----------

